# Can someone help me out??



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I went to register my Kayak this morning. So I go the the bureau with my bill of sale, the downloaded application for registration already filled out, and my H.I.N. So after standing in line for about 45 minutes it's finally my turn. Guy behind the counter says, "Oh good, looks like you have everything you need". So he leaves the counter and after a while comes back and says, "You are going to need to produce the kayak". I'm like, "Dude, why on earth would I need to do that"? He says, "How are we supposed to know if the H.I.N. you have provided matches the kayak"? I'm like, "Seriously man, does everyone who has to register a vehicle have to bring it in here? What if I had a 50 foot yacht? Your parking lot isn't even big enough for that. What do those people do? In all my years of registering ANY vehicle I've never once, not once, been asked to produce it. I'll tell you what dumb ass.....the next day you are open I will bring the kayak in and drop it right on your counter....how 'bout that"? He said that would be fine if I brought it in!!! 
What is the deal with this? Am I missing something??


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Pencil rubbing of the hull number might work. I hate going to the BMV for anything! Usually an awful experience....


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I think I took a picture of my HIN. I called and asked them what to bring and they said a picture would work. I have never heard of bringing in the kayak though. I like your idea of throwing it on the desk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

When I bought my 34' boat the nice lady behind the counter told me the same thing! I politely explained to her that it didn't have a trailer and with a 12'6" beam would require a permit if I could bring it in. They eventually settled for a picture of the HIN from the broker I bought it thru.


----------



## Wdw0718 (Dec 31, 2013)

Is it a new or used kayak? If brand new all you need is your M.S.O. papers that come with your kayak. If you purchased it from someone and has been registered before in ohio take the old registration and bill of sale in. If you go to a division of watercraft office my guess is you will have no issues.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks guys. It is brand new and I had the bill of sale with a picture of the H.I.N. His point that he tried to make was what proves that the picture of the H.I.N. actually matches the kayak that I have!!! I'm trying to talk the wife into taking a video with me bringing it in next week but she's chicken!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I just took a picture of the HIN and she compared it to the one on the bill of sale. No Problems.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

I did mine at gander mountain, no hassles!!


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

I went the route of alternate water craft registry. I called asked if a pic would be good enough with the receipt and they said yes. I got one little sticker instead of all the numbers and letters.


----------



## Tombo (Jul 23, 2014)

Go to ASK Powersports in Lancaster. They have the alternate registration, single sticker. They are great to deal with and won't give you a hard time. Just remember, cash only!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Four kayaks and a boat, I've NEVER been asked to bring them in. I'd ask where those orders came from and who added this into the bureaucracy. They should be able to tell you the agency or person.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Sounds like you should go somewhwre else to register it. I hate going to the BMV


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Sounds like you should go somewhwre else to register it. I hate going to the BMV


Powersports of Cleveland does it and they are actually a little closer to me. They're closed on Mondays so Tuesday I'll sneak away from the office and get it taken care of.


----------



## Rjcwinger (Sep 20, 2014)

Had mine registered in early March, took sales receipt and sticker with HIN good to go. As soon as the ice clears.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, can't wait. I have several spots within 20 minutes of me that I can't wait to get to. I've never fished from a kayak before and have only been in a kayak two times ever. I'm gonna wait for the 110 rule before I go out.


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

You should have done it online. Only a 7 day turn around.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Depending on how far you are from me I would be glad to video it for you


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

I licensed a new one last year and a new one this year, never needed proof. That's lame!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> I licensed a new one last year and a new one this year, never needed proof. That's lame!


That's funny. I called the other place today and that is the same response I got from them about that whole other fiasco!


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

Frankie G said:


> I went to register my Kayak this morning. So I go the the bureau with my bill of sale, the downloaded application for registration already filled out, and my H.I.N. So after standing in line for about 45 minutes it's finally my turn. Guy behind the counter says, "Oh good, looks like you have everything you need". So he leaves the counter and after a while comes back and says, "You are going to need to produce the kayak". I'm like, "Dude, why on earth would I need to do that"? He says, "How are we supposed to know if the H.I.N. you have provided matches the kayak"? I'm like, "Seriously man, does everyone who has to register a vehicle have to bring it in here? What if I had a 50 foot yacht? Your parking lot isn't even big enough for that. What do those people do? In all my years of registering ANY vehicle I've never once, not once, been asked to produce it. I'll tell you what dumb ass.....the next day you are open I will bring the kayak in and drop it right on your counter....how 'bout that"? He said that would be fine if I brought it in!!!
> What is the deal with this? Am I missing something??



As a part of my job, I occasionally have to deal with Social Security and the IRS. Best advice for dealing with bureaucrats who don't know what they are doing? Be nice, slide out of there, or off the phone, and go right back....Get someone else. Different location, whatever. Don't argue, you'll lose.
LOL. The guy sounds like somebody's brother-in-law that lost his job as a pin-setter at the bowling alley, for incompetence.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I went to the Division of Watercraft office in Columbus yesterday at lunch and renewed one of my kayaks. They asked if I knew my OH number and I gave it to them. They asked if I was "Mike...." I said yep and 2 minutes later I paid for it and I walked out the door with my new alt sticker. Did not have to drag my kayak in, did not have to show id...nothing.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Well....mission accomplished. I went to Powersports of Cleveland with the same paperwork I had Saturday. I was in and out in 5 minutes. I told them the story of my last attempt and they thought it was pretty funny!!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> He is full of ___t.


Agreed, I did a few hundred of these when I worked at Gander over in Hilliard. 

Only thing we needed was a BOS and the hull id number. 


Sounds like you caught someone on a bad day.


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

I absolutely hate the DMV, its a job requirement to be a nasty person. I would avoid them at all costs. Try sporting goods store or better yet ODNR.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

just make sure you take it in and throw it on the counter a,d knock ecerything off as much ass possible. sounds like he was just trying to give you a hard time. all i did was take bill of sale and i.d. and walked out with a sticker.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

z3bul0n said:


> just make sure you take it in and throw it on the counter a,d knock ecerything off as much ass possible. sounds like he was just trying to give you a hard time. all i did was take bill of sale and i.d. and walked out with a sticker.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hell yeah!! If they were open about another hour longer that was every bit of my intentions! Oops!!!!!


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

hahaha i would have loved to see that on video.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I had the exact same thing happen to me at the DMV in North Olmsted. Idiot girl behind the counter looked 12 years old and in some 'earn while learn program'. The next day I went into the DMV at Chestnut Commons in Elyria and had my registration in 5 minutes with the same paperwork I presented in N.O. I told the lady the story and she just laughed and apologized... she offered to call them as well. Amazing how two of the exact same agencies can be night and day in service and competence.


----------



## damrat (Feb 26, 2011)

I went to the title burea spelling questionable all I had was the hull number no problem filled out a form had registration. dave


----------

